# Best alternative coils



## outlaw_cloud (16/3/16)

so i bought the ijust2 from eleaf at the mini vape meet at sir vape in durban and its awesome but one thing iv noticed is that you need to have spare coils incase one fries on you well you out, however i am finding that trying to find the .5ohm coils for the ijust2 is becoming difficult to find which leads to my question what are the best alternative commercial coils to use for the ijust2?


----------



## kyle_redbull (16/3/16)

Why not fit a different tank on it? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## outlaw_cloud (16/3/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Why not fit a different tank on it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


well thats the plan later on down the road but for now im just looking for spare coils incase mine goes because at the moment i dont have any coils other than the one thats in the tank now


----------



## jguile415 (16/3/16)

The aspire triton coils should fit... they fit in the melo, the ijust coils also fit in the melo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud (16/3/16)

jguile415 said:


> The aspire triton coils should fit... they fit in the melo, the ijust coils also fit in the melo


ill give those a look thank you


----------



## jguile415 (16/3/16)

Cool  i haven"t tried the triton coils in a ijust tank but in theory it should work


----------



## shaunnadan (16/3/16)

The triton rebuildable works on the I just2 tank


----------



## outlaw_cloud (16/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> The triton rebuildable works on the I just2 tank


ok cool can you get commercile coils for them? im still very new dont want to venture into re building just yet


----------



## jguile415 (16/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> The triton rebuildable works on the I just2 tank


Yup but it is a very finnicky little thing to build on


----------



## jguile415 (16/3/16)

Seems like vapeking have stock of the ijust .5ohm coils
http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/1008


----------



## jguile415 (16/3/16)

I'm sure you'll be able to get the triton coils from most of the vendors on here


----------



## outlaw_cloud (16/3/16)

Thanks didn't even think about vape King 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jguile415 (16/3/16)

I see you are in durban, have you tried sir vape or vapeshop?


----------



## outlaw_cloud (16/3/16)

Vapesshop font have them listed on there site from what I understand when sir Vape have them they sell out quick but I'll probably go for the 5 pack from Vape King 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jguile415 (16/3/16)

http://vapeshop.co.za/coils/Melo-coil-0.5ohm-sub-ohm


----------



## jguile415 (16/3/16)

Melo and ijust coils are the same


----------



## jguile415 (17/3/16)

@shaunnadan this looks promising  have you tried it yet?
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/ijust-2-melo-2-rebuildable-head

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (17/3/16)

Looks good but very small need doctors hands to rebuild that coil lol. What other makes of rta can fit the ijust2 that is most popular and doesn't guzzle the juice? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## jguile415 (17/3/16)

Just the triton rebuildable head as far as i'm aware and that is a ***** to build on... this one looks a bit easier

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (17/3/16)

Thanks bud thought a subtank would fit

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (17/3/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks bud thought a subtank would fit
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



0% chance that a subtank coil will fit, sorry bud


----------



## kyle_redbull (17/3/16)

Won't a complete subtank fit? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (17/3/16)

jguile415 said:


> Just the triton rebuildable head as far as i'm aware and that is a ***** to build on... this one looks a bit easier
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk



much easier to build on , i found the challenges of the triton rather "interesting" and was very pleased when i got it right. 

but definitely a pain to build on !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (17/3/16)

jguile415 said:


> @shaunnadan this looks promising  have you tried it yet?
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/ijust-2-melo-2-rebuildable-head




has similar design to the ego one CLR rebuildable coils. simple to rebuild but not much flexibility in trying different wire and wicking methods....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/16)

The vaporesso coils also fit


----------



## kyle_redbull (17/3/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> The vaporesso coils also fit


Which ones exactly can you fit a vaperesso tank on it? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (17/3/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> The vaporesso coils also fit



the ceramic coils !!!!

how the vape on the ijust2 tank ?

#mindBlown!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> the ceramic coils !!!!
> 
> how the vape on the ijust2 tank ?
> 
> #mindBlown!



They need a bit of a stronger battery than the Ijust 2 battery but they do fit and work  we discovered that a little while ago.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Which ones exactly can you fit a vaperesso tank on it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



You could but the coils are a bit strong for the ijust battery, you would need a stronger battery, just saying they fit if you are ever in a pickle, they would work but not as well as the normal ones unless you have a stronger battery


----------



## kyle_redbull (17/3/16)

Thanks gents this may swing me towards a evic or kangertech 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (17/3/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> They need a bit of a stronger battery than the Ijust 2 battery but they do fit and work  we discovered that a little while ago.



i wonder with a proper mod and the ujust2 tank with a ceramic vapresso coil if the flavour would be better than the target tank??? considering its a smaller chamber for the juice

@Rob Fisher any chance you have tested this out ?


----------



## shaunnadan (17/3/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks gents this may swing me towards a evic or kangertech
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



which evic tank were you considering ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i wonder with a proper mod and the ujust2 tank with a ceramic vapresso coil if the flavour would be better than the target tank??? considering its a smaller chamber for the juice
> 
> @Rob Fisher any chance you have tested this out ?



I haven't @shaunnadan... the smallest mod (power wise) I have is the Evic Mini. But the Target Tank wants 30 watts of power to perform.


----------



## kyle_redbull (17/3/16)

Evic mini vtc 75w or kangertech topbox 75w or istick 50w

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (17/3/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Evic mini vtc 75w or kangertech topbox 75w or istick 50w
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



the stock tank on the evic mini (the ego mega tank) kinda sucks. not the greatest coils, the rebuildable coils need "watchmaker" skills and don't allow for any variation in builds.

kanger topbox is an awesome setup !

the istick 50w is a good mod, but i think the topbox outshines it 

perhaps just get the evic mini mod and a separate quality tank?


----------



## kyle_redbull (17/3/16)

What about tron tank or target

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (17/3/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> What about tron tank or target
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



i had a weird tron tank, when it didnt leak it gurgled and would always make a POP! when i pressed the fire button. tried for a week and eventually just tossed it in a cupboard.

the target tank is cool, but there is not rebuildable base for it (perhaps you could use one of the alternatives) the ceramic coils have great flavour but need a bit of nurturing in the start to get the juices flowing properly.


----------



## outlaw_cloud (17/3/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> The vaporesso coils also fit


ok awesome thank you


----------



## jguile415 (17/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> has similar design to the ego one CLR rebuildable coils. simple to rebuild but not much flexibility in trying different wire and wicking methods....


Hmmmm... i think i'll have to go buy one then  i'm happy to save the twisted builds for my RTAs, a good simple single coil build is all i need in the melo


----------



## Anwar (17/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> The triton rebuildable works on the I just2 tank


Correct 

Ijust2 is an amazing kit 

Clouds for days 

The battery itself looks amazing with other rdas and rtas 

Beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------

